# Old School Training Like Serge Nubret...



## J.Lizzle (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone train like this?

At the moment i've been doing low volume...2working sets to utter failure...aiming to beat log book each session..like 3excercises per body part but it feels like im doing nothing at all....

Then you get the complete opposite like Serge..

Who would do like 40sets of high reps for chest say...

I know i'd feel like id actually trained hard Serges way

THOUGHTS?:lightbulb::lightbulb:


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 25, 2013)

The amount of volume Serge used was INSANE.  If you can handle that volume, then more power to you, but the key is to find the right amount of volume, the right frequency and intensity that will allow you to keep growing.  

I would think that with that much volume you would only be able to train each bodypart one time per week. For some, I know that is not enough, whereas other do just fine with that.  

Personally, I need to train more frequently and I have a mentality that I going to kill the muscle with very intense training, which means that my volume is on the lower end, but this allows me to have more growth and recovery periods over the course of a training phase. 

I've done the one body part per day thing and that just doesn't work all that well for me.  If you are going to absolute failure, after a few exercises you are going to be spent and the chances of getting any greater benefit are minimal.  I look at it as the point of diminishing returns.  

If you like to train like a headcase and want to go with more volume, look into Mountain Dog Training.  Basically you'll use a variety of intensity techniques, rep schemes, movement patterns, and rest intervals to really get a deep burn and completely fatigue the muscle.  With something like Serge's routine, you have to ask yourself, are those endless sets really doing anything?  What if you trained with greater intensity and did fewer sets?  

Just my thoughts on it....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 26, 2013)

I would rather u do John Meadow's Mountain Dog Training, there's a sub forum inside anasci.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 26, 2013)

Shit, just subscribe to John's site! You can get some sweet MD workouts from there.


----------

